# Select Best Photograph



## danura (Sep 27, 2012)

Can you select best photo and rank them


----------



## gsgary (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you post some good ones


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2012)

Very difficult task, as - unfortunately - none of these are in any way "striking", they all have so many issues! 
Out of these many (too many for any individual critique, I say), maybe the cityscape (Photo 2) is best, as it has the least amount of compositional flaws. It apparently is straight out of camera, no post processsing has been applied (or so I assume from its look), so more could be done in that area. But it is straightforward, has definable subjects (the skyscrapers) which are not cut off in part, which are not leaning - so despite being far from "a good photo", I'd call the second best of this lot.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2012)

With a bit of post processing work (hard to do well on so small a jpeg... but I tried, just so you can see), you could still "press" this out of the second photo (well, I could, others might be even better!?)






Looks ok to you?


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 27, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Could you post some good ones



ouch...that one landed below the belt :mrgreen:


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 27, 2012)

Too many photos posted to really go through and critique, but at a glance, they all seemed to have exposure issues. #2 is at least straight, but underexposed. LaFoto's rendering of it was much improved.  its much easier (and more likely) to go through and really LOOK at photos if you only post a few at a time.


----------



## Jeff_M (Sep 27, 2012)

way to be a d**k  and give a warm welcome to someone new to the forum gary....they have two posts...You must have just been born a natural ...


----------



## gsgary (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeff_M said:


> way to be a d**k  and give a warm welcome to someone new to the forum gary....they have two posts...You must have just been born a natural ...



I was one before i was born, 2nd post and he wants me to work not the way to go on 2nd post


----------



## Derrel (Sep 28, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> Very difficult task, as - unfortunately - none of these are in any way "striking", they all have so many issues!
> Out of these many (too many for any individual critique, I say), maybe the cityscape (Photo 2) is best, as it has the least amount of compositional flaws. It apparently is straight out of camera, no post processsing has been applied (or so I assume from its look), so more could be done in that area. But it is straightforward, has definable subjects (the skyscrapers) which are not cut off in part, which are not leaning - so despite being far from "a good photo", I'd call the second best of this lot.



Very well-put by Corinna, a champion of decorum and tact. I too would say cityscape #2 is the best of the bunch.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 28, 2012)

Number the pics? Or title them?

I see a lot of images with issues here, a lot of noise, a lot of horizon problems too.. i think only 1 looks not tilted...


----------



## meggymoo (Oct 11, 2012)

My fav is the 6th one&#128516;


----------



## Brandon Hill (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting these.  #1 is the one that strikes me as the strongest and with the most potential for greatness.  I really like the shadow cast by the structure.


----------



## Sarmad (Nov 26, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Could you post some good ones



I'd never say this to anybody, even to a total n00b.... :meh:
I can't really say anything about this, All photos are almost same to me...  One tip, Try to hold the camera levelled especially when shooting landscapes...


----------



## Deeger (Nov 26, 2012)

What is this? These pictures? Is this a joke


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 27, 2012)

OP has for some reason deleted the cityscape from the photos..  The remaining ones, I fear lack any vision - they are snapshots.  Gary does tend to be a hard critic.  As others have said, if you really want people to look and critique your work, number them, give us the exif information (the settings you used), what processing work you've done, the camera you're using and whether you shot in raw or jpeg.  Try to keep the number down to 4 or below and you'll get more constructive feedback.


----------



## Sarmad (Nov 27, 2012)

thereyougo! said:


> OP has for some treason deleted the cityscape from the photos..  The remaining ones, I fear lack any vision - they are snapshots.  Gary does tend to be a hard critic.  As others have said, if you really want people to look and critique your work, number them, give us the exif information (the settings you used), what processing work you've done, the camera you're using and whether you shot in raw or jpeg.  Try to keep the number down to 4 or below and you'll get more constructive feedback.



This is how you talk to a beginner.....


----------

